# Plastic 5gal. Bucket Liners



## jcpaint1 (Apr 27, 2007)

I Am In The East Coast Area And Iam Looking For Some Place To Get 5gal.plastic Liners For 5gal. Buckets To Use With A Metal Screen,any Help Will Do.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I just use a 5 gallon bucket with a metal screen, no liner


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I just use a 5 gallon bucket with a metal screen, no liner



ditto


----------



## DelW (Apr 18, 2007)

double ditto,
but if you really want one SW carries them. Or do an online search. This topic came up on CT and there was a website but I cannot find the link to it anymore.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

We buy them in bulk... how many do you need and where exactly are you?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

I've seen them in SWP and the local Ben Moore dealer


----------



## pstorey (May 6, 2007)

http://www.painterdepot.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=bucket+dawg&Search.x=0&Search.y=0

go here for the Bucket Dawg you're looking for.


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

Was wondering if you could use a trash bag liner with a bungee cord or thick rubber band around the outside of the bucket. A 5 mil, maybe even lighter might work. As long as the paint doesn't eat the plastic, it might work well. I'm gonna see if this works--any other ideas. Washing out buckets is a waste of time.

JTP


----------



## Paintman (Oct 16, 2007)

Ditto the PaintDawg buckets. I got mine at PaintDawg.com and love them. I use the 5 gal. pails and plan to get some of the 5 qt. ones for cutting in and handwork. I both spray and roll out of them. The only thing with a roller screen is to put some tape on the bottom corners so that they don't wear through the plastic. Really can't beat them for convenience when changing colors frequently.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

I'm not sure why you need plastic to keep paint off plastic 5's.

We don't even use liners in a deuce cut-in bucket.

Throwing away dollar bills is painful!
r


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Tmrrptr said:


> I'm not sure why you need plastic to keep paint off plastic 5's.
> 
> We don't even use liners in a deuce cut-in bucket.
> 
> ...



Your right throwing dollar bills away to painful so is cleaning stuff when you bill out at 50$ or 60$ an hr!


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

*ur right*



MAK-Deco said:


> Your right throwing dollar bills away to painful so is cleaning stuff when you bill out at 50$ or 60$ an hr!


You're probably right, MAK.

Once had a lady client say, "You sure take good care of your tools!", as I was cleaning off thinset mortar from notched trowels and plastic tub, getting ready to mix another batch. "Yes ma'm", I said, "they feed me."

The notch trowel was an economy model, and so was the tub... probably would have been money ahead if I threw them away alll day long!
But where do you draw the line?
We could be mega consumers and use a new brush in the morning, toss it at lunch, and break out another for the afternoon.
I used to have circular saw blades re-sharpened...
Oh well.
r


----------



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

You all got me thinking. In the past, I just used 5 gals. bucket and metal screen. Now I might try, maybe, a trash bag or something as a liner. I think it will save me sometimes, especially when I have to paint 4 to 5 different colors in one house.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

The paint whisperer said:


> You all got me thinking. In the past, I just used 5 gals. bucket and metal screen. Now I might try, maybe, a trash bag or something as a liner. I think it will save me sometimes, especially when I have to paint 4 to 5 different colors in one house.


I just keep some clean buckets and lids on hand for this type of thing. Buckets are not hard or time consuming to clean if you clean the bucket out shortly after use. 

Let me know how the trash bags work out though.:thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> Your right throwing dollar bills away to painful so is cleaning stuff when you bill out at 50$ or 60$ an hr!


Don't you figure in set up/clean up time when you bid the job?


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

*Fun!*



The paint whisperer said:


> You all got me thinking. In the past, I just used 5 gals. bucket and metal screen. Now I might try, maybe, a trash bag or something as a liner. I think it will save me sometimes, especially when I have to paint 4 to 5 different colors in one house.


Gosh that sounds like messy fun!

Will you take along your camera for us?
r


----------



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

Tmrrptr said:


> Gosh that sounds like messy fun!
> 
> Will you take along your camera for us?
> r


 
I might get a chance to go back (late Winter or early Spring) to paint the woodwork at the house that I just finished three weeks ago (7 rooms, 5 colors + the ceiling). I

I will ask the HO if I could take some pics.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

If I have different colors I have more than one 5 with a screen. I keep at least three, and rarely use them for anything other than a small room, closet or bathroom. 


I have several bulldogs and don't mind the time spent cleaning them over the time I save vs roll with a 9" nap. I also believe I can give a better finish with it vs the 9"

I keep a short handle whizz with a 1/2 nap resting in the pan to get in closer than a 9" ever wold.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

The paint whisperer said:


> I will ask the HO if I could take some pic.


I take pictures without asking permission... well, frequently I do ask,
but my pictures are usually non-specific, or not identifiable to someones particular residence. I wouldn't post anything identifiable, or show it to others, unless I asked, first.
I do before and afters for my own documentation, not theirs.
And I guess it's for my protection, too.
We see some crazy things that must be repaired!
r


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Tmrrptr said:


> I take pictures without asking permission... well, frequently I do ask,
> but my pictures are usually non-specific, or not identifiable to someones particular residence. I wouldn't post anything identifiable, or show it to others, unless I asked, first.
> I do before and afters for my own documentation, not theirs.
> And I guess it's for my protection, too.
> ...


Thats a good practice.


----------



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Thats a good practice.


Very good practice!

In fact, My wife always told me to take before and after pics but i always forgotten the camera. :blink: Many times I just don't want to take it and leave it in the truck. I was worry that it might get lost .


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I keep a disposable camera in each vehicle. Nice to have if you get in an accident as well.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

I'm a bad person. A bad, picture taking painting person.

Three of us, two days to prime and paint a 500sqft pergola.

The nice guy just HAD to grind my super good guy reasonable price down.

30% less than what would have been reasonable...

So I took a picture of the product he supplied.

It would have canceled out my day, and cost me travel time
and expense if I would have rejected the INTERIOR Bullseye primer he provided. And the topcoat was a dark gray in direct sun...
r


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Although i never use 5 gal liners i've seen them at a Westmoreland supply stores......they were just a little over $2.00's per


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

2 gal. tray with a stack of liners.


----------



## Mopaint (Oct 17, 2007)

I get them from us plastics. they are 2.45 each with discounts for bulk. The labor saving of your men cleaning or serching around for a bucket.Priceless.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Mopaint said:


> I get them from us plastics. they are 2.45 each with discounts for bulk. The labor saving of your men cleaning or serching around for a bucket.Priceless.


Isn't just buying extra 5gal empty buckets at $4 each cheaper? I realize the time to clean is money also but I do clean my brushes rather than throw them out, and it realy is no extra time to speak of to rinse out the bucket. Use it twice and it is cheap and easy. 

:yes:


----------

